# White Smoke when accelerating, need explanation. Story Inside.



## DyingNissan (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey guys,

let me start out by saying that my knowledge of how a car engine works is not high at all. Now that i have gotten that out of the way let me explain what has happened. A few months back, my car ran out of oil and the "oil light" never came on. Once the oil became low my engine made a clanking noise and i shut it off and walked to a gas station to buy oil and put it in. I buy 10w30 oil for the car. Recently i have noticed white smoke coming out of the tail pipe of the car. This happens when the car is idle, and when i accelerate. When i was getting on the highway and pressed the gas to rev the engine around 4k 5k rpm there was a puff of white smoke that all of the sudden appeared. I had never had this problem before and i only noticed this after a few oil changes. The car is from 1994 and has 137k miles on the engine. A close family friend who understands cars has said that there is a oil ring around the piston which by now has worn out and is slowly letting oil get into the engine and mix with gas which then burns it and releases white smoke. He said to take it to the mechanic and have the top of the engine replaced... or the piston heads redone. As you can tell im not one to explain this well. This car has driven perfectly before. What causes this white smoke issue?


I would appreciate any type of response, i am a college student and dont have a lot of money to run around and fix problems in the car. Can someone explain to me on how this happens? and what i can do to prevent this?

i dont want to take it to the mechanic and have them tell me i need a new engine and new this, new that and walk out with a 2k repair bill. The car isnt work 2k anymore i dont think.

Thank You in advance, 

if you need any other info just ask me and i can provide it.

DyingNissan


----------



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

if i remember right wht smoke is a coolent leak somewhere but im not positive i would drive it til it dies honestly i mean i got 175k on mine and the power steering is junk but i just add fluid when i need to... the ka is a hard motor to kill.


----------

